# Help Me Please! So confused.



## jmikesel (Jul 13, 2020)

Ok So I went to my tax summery. 
My Gross is $10006.03.
My expenses is $1755.01. 
Then under the additional payments it says total being $2097.82. 

So When I go to get my 1099's it says that a 1099-k was not issued. 
then it gave me a 1099-misc. The only information on it is line #7. Which has $791.26.
Then right under that it says 1099-misc was not issued.
So here is my Question.
On turbo tax how do I claim My earning?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

https://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/tax-help-uber-drivers-file-uber-1099/


----------



## jmikesel (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks! It helped


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

jmikesel said:


> Thanks! It helped


Great. Did you file through turbotax? It's free for drivers. Just use the link through the uber website. (I had to pay to file state)


----------



## Maneki-neko (Jun 6, 2018)

TBone said:


> Great. Did you file through turbotax? It's free for drivers. Just use the link through the uber website. (I had to pay to file state)


I've hit the link four or five times from the Uber website, and TT is still trying to charge me $120. What am I missing?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Not sure, i just clicked the link and logged in with my existing account. I would try and contact turbotax.


----------



## Maneki-neko (Jun 6, 2018)

Heh. I accessed the link through the Lyft website, and it worked. Dunno why, but hey.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I didn't use tax software. I just printed out the forms, filled them out, mailed them in. Total cost was two stamps: one for federal, one for state. Been doing it the same way for nearly a half century.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Maneki-neko said:


> I've hit the link four or five times from the Uber website, and TT is still trying to charge me $120. What am I missing?


I think the offer for TT is only good during tax filing season. Even though tax season was extended to July 15, I think the Uber offer for TT was only good until April 15. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Maneki-neko (Jun 6, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I didn't use tax software. I just printed out the forms, filled them out, mailed them in. Total cost was two stamps: one for federal, one for state. Been doing it the same way for nearly a half century.


That's nice. You know that the IRS has virtually no one working on processing paper returns, right? That they're not going to process paper returns until the processing centers reopen? I hope you aren't counting on a refund any time soon. Of course, if you had to send a check, it might not be cashed until it's expired...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Maneki-neko said:


> That's nice. You know that the IRS has virtually no one working on processing paper returns, right? That they're not going to process paper returns until the processing centers reopen? I hope you aren't counting on a refund any time soon. Of course, if you had to send a check, it might not be cashed until it's expired...


I already received my refund.


----------



## Maneki-neko (Jun 6, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I already received my refund.


 You must have filed early? I always forget that they take returns in Feb! 



SinTaxERROR said:


> I think the offer for TT is only good during tax filing season. Even though tax season was extended to July 15, I think the Uber offer for TT was only good until April 15. But I could be wrong.


Thankfully, it worked from the Lyft site. Filed for free after all.


----------

